# Các nhà khoa học in 3D giác mạc thành công, hàng triệu người có thể thấy lại ánh sáng



## uyenlam (2/6/18)

*Bánh pizza, rặng san hô – tất cả đều có thể in được nhờ kĩ thuật in 3D tiên tiến ở thời điểm hiện tại. Thế nhưng, đó vẫn chưa là gì so với thứ được tạo ra ngày hôm nay, một món quà thị giác dành cho con người.*



​
Các nhà khoa học từ Đại học Newcastle đã phát triển một loại "mực in sinh học", cho phép họ in 3D thành công giác mạc của con người. Vào hôm thứ Tư tuần này (30/5/2018), họ đã công bố kết quả nghiên cứu của mình trên tạp chí Experimental Eye Research.

Giác mạc là lớp ngoài cùng của mắt. Nếu giác mạc bị hư hại do dị tật hoặc tổn thương, người đó có thể gặp nhiều vấn đề về thị lực, thậm chí là mù hoàn toàn. Cách điều trị duy nhất cho việc hư giác mạc chính là ghép giác mạc mới. Mặc dù có đến hơn 15 triệu người cần ghép giác mạc nhưng chỉ có 44 nghìn ca ghép giác mạc được thực hiện mỗi năm – điều này cho thấy rõ nhu cầu giác mạc lớn hơn rất nhiều lần so với nguồn cung. Và đó chính là lí do mà nghiên cứu này ra đời.





​Để tạo ra được một bản in 3D thành công, nhóm nghiên cứu từ Newcastle đã phải tìm cách tạo ra một loại mực in sinh học có chứa các tế bào gốc. Đó thực sự không phải điều dễ dàng – ông Connon, người dẫn đầu nhóm nghiên cứu cho biết: "L_oại mực in này phải đủ cứng để duy trì hình dạng và phải đủ mềm để nén được trong vòi phun của máy in 3D. Và quan trọng là phải giữ được sự sống cho tế bào gốc. Đã có nhiều nhóm nghiên cứu theo đuổi loại mực sinh học lí tưởng để khả thi hóa phương pháp in này_".

Nhóm nghiên cứu đã phát hiện ra rằng sự kết hợp của hai hóa chất alginate và collagen rất phù hợp với thứ họ tim kiếm. Họ đã sử dụng một máy in rẻ tiền để xây dựng nên bản in giác mạc trong chưa đến 10 phút. Nhóm nghiên cứu đã dùng bản quét mắt của người để xác định kích thước giác mạc, đảm bảo rằng nó hoàn hảo (trên lý thuyết) về kích thước và hình dạng mắt của người nhận.

Sau khi in, nhóm nghiên cứu cho phép các tế bào gốc phát triển xung quanh khung được tạo bởi alginate và collagen gel (các tế bào gốc chỉ thực sự trở thành tế bào giác mạc khi chúng phát triển đầy đủ, còn mực sinh học chỉ cung cấp tế bào gốc). 83% các tế bào keratin (một loại tế bào giác mạc) vẫn còn sống 1 tuần sau khi in – một kết quả đầy hứa hẹn cho thấy rằng các tế bào trong tương lai có thể thay thế giác mạc của con người.

Kết quả? Giác mạc người được in 3D đầu tiên trên thế giới.

Theo Conno, nghiên cứu này vẫn chưa đủ hoàn thiện để mang vào phòng phẫu thuật, nó vẫn cần thêm vài năm nữa để tạo ra thêm nhiều con số cụ thể mang tính thuyết phục hơn. Nhóm nghiên cứu cho biết họ muốn thử nghiệm đầy đủ khả năng của tất cả các tế bào giác mạc trước khi thử nghiệm chúng trên các sinh vật sống. Tuy nhiên, nếu thử nghiệm tiếp tục mang lại kết quả tích cực, giác mạc in 3D có khả năng thay đổi hàng triệu số phận, hàng triệu cuộc đời sẽ được "khai sáng" nhờ vào công nghệ này.

_Nguồn: Vnreview_​


----------

